# AMBRC Q and A section



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

This is for posting your questions and the answers to them 
I have some so I will start it off 

I am trying to put the software on my Dell inspirion 9300 and it is not showing upi the com port for the decoder 
I am trying to connect it to a USB but it doesn't find it all 
I can't find a driver for it so Maybe someone can email me the driver or LMK how to do it 

Thanks


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Casey,

Did you download the separate USB driver?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm going to take a guess here, but you are trying to use a USB to Serial converter. 

The problem with some (not all) USB to Serial converters is that they will grab anything but COM 3 or COM 4. A lot of programs that interface with external serial hardware only will work if the device is on COM 3 or COM 4. You may have to go into the Windows Device Manager to manually adjust the COM port of the USB to Serial converter to a COM port the program can use. Again assuming that the laptop is a newer computer, it most likely doesn't have any COM ports.

If the above scenrio applies to your situation and you cannot change the COM port of converter, you may have to buy a different converter. Here is a link on CDW's website showing some different USB to Serial adapters (http://www.cdw.com/shop/search/results.aspx?key=usb+to+serial&sr=1&platform=all). You may have to try 1 or 2 different models to get one that works for your situation.

Before you buy a device see if the company that makes it has a toll free technical support number that you can call. There are a lot of generic hardware manufacturers that make good equipment but have no after sale support, no instructions, or no technical support website. 

One final suggestion: if you find a device that does work like you need, *BUY MORE THAN 1 OF THEM!* Chances are that if you do find something that works that by the time it fails in the future that the model you bought will no longer be available. You will then be left scrambling to find something that works later on.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

swtour said:


> Casey,
> 
> Did you download the separate USB driver?


I am not thinking so as It wont show up a com port open or find the decoder box when I search for it 

Do you have a link or maybe can email it to me 

LMK and thanks


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

INdy 
I am trying to hook up using a usb cable that hooks directly to the back of the ambrc decoder box 
I have not tried the usb to serial port as I don't have the cable 
I have used this decoder box on an older laptop but I can't get the software off it because right now there is now way to download it on to anything 
The laptop I have has 6 usb ports on normally that is a rea;lly great thing but not if you don't know what port is what lol


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Casey,

You have MAIL~


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

The Autoscore website has a downloadable ABMrc USB driver and instructions. Check it out at 
http://www.bnbautoscore.com/
I don't think it is just for Autoscore users, but for anyone using AMBrc.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Thanks to all I got the driver I did download it from the site but I was just being a noob I guess I didn't realize it till today when I tried saving another one from soemone else and it asked me to overight the first one 
It didn't say that it was the driver BTW which is called ambusb.sys 
So I had it all teh time bit would liek to thank everybody taht helped me 
The main problem was that my laptop just couldn't find the driver and I had to search the computer for it. Also teh laptop didn't realize I had hte amb decoder box hooked up so it didin't know what driver to find 

Thanks again to all for the help 

I do want to keep this thread going for other ? other ppl might have 

Here my next one 

Is there a spot to go to so I can see my lap times from an old race that was not a main 
Or is there something I need to set to have it save everytime or do I have to save it a certain way 

Thanks agian


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Casey,

The newer program I have, I set my defaults to print to FILE all race results, along with printing a copy to paper.

I also put a link to the AUTOSCORE Files on my desktop, so I can just click into that file and open the 'results' file and they are there. It will continue to dump ALL heat and main results there all program long. Then after the main, I also tell the system to PRINT to FILE "All Main Results" which puts those in a separate file named "MAIN RESULTS"

NOTE: If you want to KEEP these for future records, copy them into a NEW folder and change the name of them to include either the race date or the race name for easier access. ie: RESULTS_082307.txt or something similar...or if the race has a name... racename.txt


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Who knows about the copy Personal transponder company 
I need to get mine coppied


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I've heard really good things about them...I believe the name is MRT, you can find quite a lot of info on RCTech's site...

Stealth PT New PTX (Personal Transponder Clone)


----------



## 7734otdortoh (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes it's MRT Model Racing Technology. I bought three with out cloning. They come with 10 different numbers and work just fine. They are out of England and the english pound/dollar exchange sucks right now.

http://www.team-mrt.com/


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

ok it that time again 
Got my laptop reformatted and new HD and can't get it to work. 
I talk with SWT and he help me some but what the problem is is my computer is not recognizing that the decoder is hooked up to it 
I have restarted the computer a few times I have also turned it off and back on 
I have changed the USB port I have 6 on this laptop and the wizard does it normal thing but can't find the driver for some reason 

I am a real idiot when it comes to stuff like this so PLEASE help ASAP I have a race in 12 hours and wojuld like to use the updated software instead of my 10 year old laptop with the really old version on it. I also can't put the new version on the old one as the USB doesn't work and neither does any drives 


HELP AND THANKS


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

ok I went and did a manual install and it finally worked now i am trying to get it to auto recognize the transponders but it wont. It will detect them in a transponder test though. 
I have tried them one by one the whole tray and a whole set 1-10 by them selves and nothing. Maybe I am just to tired to figure it out 

LMK


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Casey,

Has that new LAPTOP got a RS232 type cable port? If it does, use the power supply and that cable instead of the USB if it continues to give you problems.

That route doesn't need software.

Something I forgot to ask, but since you are using USB...I'm assuming that you are NOT using the NEW style AMBrc (the latest) style. (I don't believe those have a USB...so I don't think you are) 

if you go to THIS Screen...it won't recognize the AMBrc transponders? 










Hopefully you get it figured out... I'll be gone tomorrow...so no help from me -


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

correct 
I did type them in manually though 
but it should have took them 
Also how do you do that with the screen 
Also isn't there suppose to be a drop and click for personals ? 
I have version 7.29.5 and it doesn't show that and it doesn't have DSM as a freq choice


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Casey

Real quick before I hit the highway...

When I enter personals, I only do it when I add the racers name and info. (ADD RACER)

How do I do the PICTURE of the Screen? (I hit the "Print Screen" button and them open my IMAGES program and save/crop the screen shot to a .jpg... then I upload it to my url, so I can paste the image.


----------

